
Meet Uber's first self-driving car - _jnc
http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/19/11711890/uber-first-image-self-driving-car-pittsburgh-ford-fusion
======
sbierwagen
Blogspam. Source is [http://triblive.com/news/adminpage/10484013-74/driving-
self-...](http://triblive.com/news/adminpage/10484013-74/driving-self-car)

